# Am I wrong or do they just not understand????



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay I need to vent I just felt very offended and I need somewhere to vent! 

Okay here it goes:

My pups are pup models and they have their own websites where the do ruffviews! 
They get most of the stuff they model for free but:

I must do they photoshoots!
I must edit them! 
I must add them to my site! 
I must create the pages for them! 
I must write the review! 
I must contact everyone about the sites update! 
All this is time consuming! 

And did I mention up until now we make no money from it! 

I am also a full-time teacher aide and a full time college student not to mention I have a husband and other life events everyone else has! 


So, I sell dusty and darla's items they don't use and only modeled once!!

People then tell me they feel weird buying them because I get them for FREEE!
In actuality I work hard for everything they get and I use the money I make from their clothes to keep their sites going! 

I think it unfair that people think that I am trying sell clothes I did not pay for with actual money but case in point I paid for them by working for them! 

Does anyone think that I am wrong?

What is so wrong for selling dusty and darla's clothes the used only once to model and is brand new while at the same time I same doggy parents a couple of bucks on great items







!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I personally think it is a great idea... and I went to see the site.. I think it a win/win situation.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you, that very kind of you!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I think those people are jealous aholes. Actulal people do that all the time. Thats how the industry works. Dont worry about it and keep up the good work. Please post your link, i'd love to check out the site


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I was on the fence about this at first but then I recalled the little yorkie models that you see everywhere...they have a paw-me-down site where they sell their modeling clothes... I'm sure their owner does not do the photoshoots though, it seems to me models are hired and paid plus the clothing is a bonus, but I am just assuming here...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I don't see the problem. Well, I do see a problem actually.... You see, Darla's clothes are too small for Josie, so she needs to grow faster!









I think you're completely okay to sell the clothes they get. I would if Josie ever modeled. I mean, you don't need 500 dog t-shirts and there's got to be a ton of work in it for you! Sell away! Oh, and get Darla on some MGH (Maltese Growth Hormone) so Josie can buy her hand-me-downs! (joking of course about drugging your dog, just feed her good, Josie weighs 7.5 pounds so if you could shoot for that, it'd be fabulous!)

Ignore the jealous folks, they just wish (like I do) that their pups were well mannered enough to model.

Josie says: Hand me downs!!!! Sweet!!!! I'm totally in!!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I dont think it's any of our business how you get your clothes, and if you don't want to keep them, you are passing on savings to someone else who would purchase the item anyways at a higher price. Everyone has different opinions about everything in life, that's just how it goes. But, as long as you have buyers who want your items, than I wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have no problem with how you are doing business . In fact , I plan on ordering a few items - your prices are FABULOUS







. Sarah


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you for your kind replys! 

Ohhh...as for darla growing trust me she is getting there! LOL! We'll have items for you soon!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think as long as you mention that they have been taken out of the package and worn for modeling it is ok. what on earth can you do with all them clothes if they don't wear them. you have to sell them. I sold a few of Sparkey's stuff . that jean vest you have is very cute by the way.


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

Good for you







! Your furbabies are adorable and Mom and Dad are smart. If you are NOT using the outfits and they have only been used for one modeling shoot...then why not sell them. How many t-shirts do you need?? Times are tuff all over and offering these outfits for sale to others is a great idea for you to make a few x-tra bucks. I think you are a smart business person and I will continue to check your site. Good Luck with your sales!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think it is anyone's business what you have or have not paid for the item. If they want to buy it fine, if not, there will be someone who does want to. Good luck with your business!!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> I dont think it's any of our business how you get your clothes, and if you don't want to keep them, you are passing on savings to someone else who would purchase the item anyways at a higher price. Everyone has different opinions about everything in life, that's just how it goes. But, as long as you have buyers who want your items, than I wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks.[/B]


Exactly! If you get paid or not those items are yours to do as you please. What business is it of ours how you get them. You are passing on a savings to them that they probably wouldn't get so they either need to buy them or S.T.F.U.

They are what my 15 yr old calls "Haters". Reconginze them and don't allow their words to get into your spirit. Brush thier words off and K.I.M.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That little Paris Noel sells clothes she gets for modeling on her site too. Afterall, you work for the clothing so the clothing was NOT free. I say, sell it for any price you want. If they don't want to pay it, they can go elsewhere.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't see why anyone would have a problem with that. I spent the entire day yesterday trying to get good pics and edit them. At the end of the day I was worn out. I know it's hard work. I don't think that people really understand the time that goes into such a thing. I see no problem whatsoever with you selling the things that you won't be using. I've visited both your sites and I think you're doing a great job and wish you lots of success.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> . . . . . People then tell me they feel weird buying them because I get them for FREEE!
> In actuality I work hard for everything they get and I use the money I make from their clothes to keep their sites going![/B]


I've been thinking about this and you know... if they feel weird buying them because you get them free.... well, then.... DON'T BUY THEM!!!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> I've been thinking about this and you know... if they feel weird buying them because you get them free.... well, then.... DON'T BUY THEM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this! If you don't agree, then don't buy them! But why people find it their business to spread gossip and discuss things that don't concern them is totally beyond me. I, for one, don't have the time to worry about what someone else is doing. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Why do you tell them you got them for free?


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> But why people find it their business to spread gossip and discuss things that don't concern them is totally beyond me. I, for one, don't have the time to worry about what someone else is doing.[/B]


Exactly!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I see absolutely no problem with it! You are working hard for those clothes! People wouldn't be able to get them in stores for as cheap as you are selling them "Second Hand-worn once!".







Keep up the good work-you have some lovely models there!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with what you are doing.You earned the clothes with your time & your dogs time. Time is valuable.I'm always glad to save money & get a bargain too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Isn't that what they are doing on e-bay all the time ? I don't remember where I read that, but there is a guy who buys stuff at Good Will and resells it on Craigs List at a profit. Really, it's nobody's business if you paid or not for the clothes. They are yours, and you can do with them what ever you want.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I apologize if I offended you in any way. I don't believe I was rude, I was merely suggesting Ebay as a better venue because you might even get more than you are offering for them here. I am not jealous and I am not a mean person typically, altho I'll admit to being a smart*ss at times.









And I've even sold stuff on Ebay that I got for free so believe me, I see nothing wrong with it. And where I felt weird was that I know I would never offer to sell something that I got for free someplace where I had friends, but that is just me and where I am weird. People who know me know that if they offer to pay me for something, I get all flustered. I also dont' take compliments well, so again with the weirdness. I'm extremely sorry if I offended you and if I made something you enjoy a not so pleasant experience. Please just ignore what I said and chalk it up to me saying something that was none of my business. I do know how much work goes into building and maintaining websites because I have chalked up some quality hours in photoshop and front page these last few weeks, and not just my own site. 

I also realized after you posted that you were offering free shipping and that is so generous, so really, I should have just deleted my post but I just flew across the country with 3 dogs and 2 kids and I'm not getting my quality computer time like I usually do and I actually forgot to do it. 

To make up for my thoughtlessness, if you need any graphics for your sites (like a glitter sign or anything) I'd be more than happy to help you in any way. again, my apologies.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I think what you are doing is a great idea. You shouldn't feel the need to justify your actions to others who are critical for some bizarre reason. I plan to visit your site. I don't know about shipping to Canada, though.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies! 

Dusty, Darla and I are really grateful that there are people like you guys in the world!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I apologize if I offended you in any way. I don't believe I was rude, I was merely suggesting Ebay as a better venue because you might even get more than you are offering for them here. I am not jealous and I am not a mean person typically, altho I'll admit to being a smart*ss at times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read what you wrote and really I don't think you were rude at all. You just stated how you feel, in a polite way. I don't see any problem with the op selling her clothes, and I don't see any problem with what you wrote either. Actually, I kind of feel bad about this thread. (Thats the only reason I'm replying at all). That was really nice of you to apologize and go a step further by offering to help her.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> If you don't agree, then don't buy them! But why people find it their business to spread gossip and discuss things that don't concern them is totally beyond me.* I, for one, don't have the time to worry about what someone else is doing*. I wish you the best of luck![/B]


 

*No kidding! I would hope that anyone that may be complaining is not on SM but I wouldn't be surprised if they are. I know first hand, how there are people that are like that here. It's just sad.*

*Life is so short, why make other's business their's?*

*You and your dogs clearly worked for the clothing, it's your's to do as you please with.*

*enJOY!*

*Melanie*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think it's great that you're doing this!!!







I don't see what's different about selling the things they model or, for example, me selling something that I bought for Lacie and Tilly and they've outgrown.

In the end, the clothes are nice and the savings are great. 

Good idea!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

You can just put gently used in your discription. they don't need to know how you got them.
they either buy it or they don't... I don't see anything wrong with it at all


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, weirdos..









It's not like they were hard on pages, reviews, pics, etc. So all they have to do is pay! You must do everything else. What a bunch of jealous people. Don't worry about it. You are busy doing all these things and it's like you're paying for it in working.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's my take on this.

You are new to the site. All of your topics are about selling your clothes and to bring attention to your site. I would rather get to know you a little better, before I support you.

I wonder where you "rescued" Dusty from. Why does Dusty have an 8-week-old daughter?

If he's been modeling for you for about a year now, then you bred a rescue?

I also do not like seeing an 8-week-old pup modeling clothes. 

I try not to support people, until I know what they are about.

So there may be more to it than the "free" part. 

You did ask a question, and I am being honest. I don't know you.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

> Here's my take on this.
> 
> You are new to the site. All of your topics are about selling your clothes and to bring attention to your site. I would rather get to know you a little better, before I support you.
> 
> ...


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG! Does this never end!!!!

I found dusty when he was a pup in the street! 

Yes, I bred him what is so wrong with breeding my dog! 
I think breeding is a personal issue.

And as for Darla modeling, they make puppy clothes so puppies can wear them and darla just takes pictures in them.

I'm being honest too.....it's really unfair for you to judge me and my pups and make comments that will lead further assumptions.

If you wanted to get to know me you could have sent me a PM just like you did to get the information that Dusty has been modeling for about a year.

So if you want to interrogate me any further PM me! 

Thank you!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> OMG! Does this never end!!!!
> 
> I found dusty when he was a pup in the street!
> 
> ...


This is all I wanted. I wanted to get to know you, and what you are about.

No need to get in a huff. I answered your question honestly. And now, you have answered mine.

Have a good night.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> OMG! Does this never end!!!!
> 
> I found dusty when he was a pup in the street!
> 
> ...


DaisyG, in all fairness your post asked if you were wrong or if people didn't understand you. If you ask a question on a public forum, you must expect to get some responses you don't like. It's not fair to accuse someone of being judgemental if you ask to be judged.

The _Buy, Sell, and Trade _ section is just a courtesy of our forum, not it's main function. Spoiled Maltese is primarily dedicated to discussing this breed that we all love and promoting responsible breeding and pet ownership which includes spaying and neutering. Since you have not joined in our discussions, the only thing we know about you is what you have shared in your posts advertising your clothes.

I am another one, like 3Maltmom, who likes to know a little about a business before I support it. For instance, I will not even buy a bag of dog food from a pet shop that sells live animals or support a company that tests on animals. I would also not buy from someone who had bred a mixed breed stray and sends an eight week old puppy out on photo shoots. That is my personal choice.

As long as you abide by the guidelines Joe has set up for selling here, you have every right to do so. People also have the right to ask you questions about yourself to help them decide whether or not to support your business.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I found dusty when he was a pup in the street!
> 
> Yes, I bred him what is so wrong with breeding my dog!
> I think breeding is a personal issue.
> Thank you![/B]


You asked what is so wrong with breeding your dog. In an attempt to educate you and any future readers of this thread, I will share with you what is wrong with it. You found Dusty... you have no idea of his health history or that of those in his pedigree. When you breed him you could be passing along who knows what heartache to the purchasers of his puppies or for yourself if you have kept them. So, it really isn't entirely a personal issue. Being responsible for bringing any life in to this world is a huge ethical responsibility, IMHO, and to do it without knowing what you are doing is irresponsible.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=408683
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, I do not send my 8 week old pup on photo shoots! 
I do the photo shoots!! I take the pics myself!!!

OKay! I only put dusty's clothes to sell since he had so much and I thought it would be a neat idea.

I am a responsible owner and I do all that I can for my pups health and happiness.

Want to know about me just ask!!

Since you guys rather write this stuff then ask me I guess I'll have to put it out there:

I am a 23 year old college student and a full-time teacher aide to 4 year olds a job which I love!!
I am pursing a degree in Early Childhood and Kinesiology.
I have played sports all my life and I think that all children that want and like to play sports should have a coach that believes in them and knows that life isn't all about winning but it's about getting the most you can to grown as an individual out of each experience.

I have traveled quite a bit since I was 18 and I love to visit new places and get in touch with new cultures!
I am a girly girl but I don't mind getting down and dirty. I have a happy go lucky personality! If you ever get to know me! I really never get mad unless I feel that something is wrong because I am a strong believe that if you feel something is wrong voice it and stand up for what you believe in.

I don't have any kids other than my dogs because to me and my hubby our education is important for the future of our kids. We want to be able to give our kids everything we weren't able to have. 

I have loved animals all my life but admit that when I was younger I liked having them but was more into my life then theirs and know I see it all very differently then when I was 12.

I always knew I would one day find the dog that would be MINE! Actually dusty came to me out of no where! 
I found him when he was about 3 months. We took him to the vet got him checked and everything.
I contemplated with neutering him but, I decided that he should be a father at least once I was going to take away that right that nature provided for him. I didn't pursue any female to breed with dusty. One day my best friend called me and it was the dame type of dog and we decided first what we would do the the puppies and then we bred them. All the puppies were given away to our own families homes. 

I love dusty so much like I know all of you love yours. I would do anything for him and I have! I don't know how I feel this way but when I hug him I know he loves me and can't be without me. I can feel it! and trust me I feel the same way too!

Darla is coming into her own and she loves being with her daddy. She is much like him in several aspects.
Dusty has been professionally modeling since January and Darla since last month. I've taken pictures of dusty since about a year ago. It all started on Myspace and then the modeling grew from there. 

Dusty loves the camera and will sit still for any pics. Darla just watches her daddy and follows. 

I love my pups and I feel the right to defend anything anyone says about me or them. 
Dusty is now a year and a half old. Dusty and Darla has food, water, and most importantly is very loved. I think that is all that really matters.

Thanks for reading this and I hope that most of you now "Got to know me" a bit.

Have a great day!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=408683
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent response, Sher. LBB thanks you


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Why would someone decide whether or not to buy from you solly on what profit you're going to make? That's bogus, so I agree with you. And since you do work a full time job, its not like this is your only business. 

As far as the whole people-biting-your-head-off-responses, I'm sick of the lecturing on this site. What she has done, is done, and no one needs to scold her. PM her if you want to 'educate' her. This topic wasn't started to argue. I'm getting sick of the people on this site who think that people who may have a different opinion than them are wrong.

This wasn't directed towards anyone in particular. This isnt directed only towards the responses on this thread. Most people here are nice, and I understand the lecturing is being done by people with good intentions. I understand all the people here are here for their love for the maltese breed, and they just want to make sure every pup has a healthy, loving home, I'm just frustrated with how some people go about these things.

I hope you understand.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm getting sick of the people on this site who think that people who may have a different opinion than them are wrong.[/B]



Wow!! This is a weird statement. So people, who are right, in your eyes, can have an opinion, but the rest cannot?? Maybe we should consult with you before we post?

And, of course, those with different opinions, believe the other is wrong ~ lol

Lighten up. This is a forum. We have all sorts of "opinions" on here. Many you can learn from.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=409089
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think her statement is weird at all. Just because someone may have a different OPINION than me does not necessarily make me think they are WRONG. I just don't agree with their opinion, it doesn't make their opinion "wrong" or make me feel the need to lecture. I did just graduate from law school so I could argue about anything but I don't think that ohhmyyitsLEA's post was a weird statement. I think what she is referring to is the constant talking down that goes on. Especially by people that know the poster doesn't want to hear it so what is the point of even getting into it. 

I do agree that it is a forum and that if you ask for people's opinions about something (like was the original point of this thread) that you need to be ready to hear people's opinions or what is the point of asking??? Especially when the title of the thread includes "am I wrong?" But, we get these type of posts all the time on the forum and people still jump in and get into the exact discussion that is going on here. I think some people just like drama.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

> I don't think her statement is weird at all. Just because someone may have a different OPINION than me does not necessarily make me think they are WRONG. I just don't agree with their opinion, it doesn't make their opinion "wrong" or make me feel the need to lecture. I did just graduate from law school so I could argue about anything but I don't think that ohhmyyitsLEA's post was a weird statement. I think what she is referring to is the constant talking down that goes on. Especially by people that know the poster doesn't want to hear it so what is the point of even getting into it.
> 
> I do agree that it is a forum and that if you ask for people's opinions about something (like was the original point of this thread) that you need to be ready to hear people's opinions or what is the point of asking??? Especially when the title of the thread includes "am I wrong?" But, we get these type of posts all the time on the forum and people still jump in and get into the exact discussion that is going on here. I think some people just like drama.[/B]


Thank you, that was exactly what I was trying to get at. =]

I don't think anyones opinions are wrong, and I don't think I'm always right. I just notice a lot of unsolicited advice and put downs to those who may think differently than the majority of people here.

That is all. Thanks for being understanding.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

I don't think her statement is weird at all. Just because someone may have a different OPINION than me does not necessarily make me think they are WRONG. I just don't agree with their opinion, it doesn't make their opinion "wrong" or make me feel the need to lecture. [/QUOTE]


I agree with you 100%. This goes on way too much!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This thread has gone waaay off topic. You ladies are, more than welcome, to start your own thread.

Let's either get back on topic, or move on.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This thread has gone waaay off topic. You ladies are, more than welcome, to start your own thread.
> 
> Let's either get back on topic, or move on.[/B]


You're so right, Deb!! [attachment=24873:attachment]


----------

